# detailing news- new from Autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from AG


Autoglym said:


> We have a new sanitiser product in our range today, Air-Con Sanitiser. This highly effective anti-microbial sanitiser kills harmful bacteria and eliminates bad odours that can build up in air-con systems.
> 
> This product is perfect for you, or your customers who need to efficiently and thoroughly clean and disinfect the air-con systems in vehicles, which are difficult to access.
> 
> ...


----------

